
Silicon Valley CEO Resigns for Threatening to Kill Donald Trump - sverige
http://observer.com/2016/11/video-silicon-valley-ceo-resigns-after-threatening-to-kill-donald-trump/
======
venomsnake
I said while the pitchfork crowd was leftish (back in the ancient days before
November 2016), I say it now when this one is on the right - stop it. Stop
destroying people's lives for stupid shit they say on the internet with mob
justice.

There is good standard for true treats, there are working courts and competent
secret service. It is their job to decide if he is just posturing or the real
deal.

The passions are high at the moment. Learn to give people some slack.

~~~
reflexive
> The passions are high at the moment.

OK but saying you're going to kill the president is just exacerbating the
problem. I'm fine with people saying this behavior is unacceptable from a CEO.
If you want to say things like this, use an anonymous trolling account.

